# Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"



## StuGatz (Jan 31, 2016)

During SHOT Show 2016 we were able to learn about the new Traser Red Alert T100 with Tritium vial numbers in the bezel and the new "Soldier watch" available approximately March 2016...





And a few photos from my good friend and new "Field Journalist"... DARWIN.  Darwin, "It was difficult to photograph how well the "backlit" bezel glows, but the numerals are quit clear. "


----------



## kj2 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Always wanted a watch with red trits. Love the green ones on my Luminox, but red will be more stealth.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Glad they decided to use the T100 tubes. Wish Luminox would too. I have had a Isobrite since a few days after they first came out. They use the T100s. After you see these, you will get rid of your Luminox. I know, cause I did. Don't get me wrong, I loved my Lumi, it served me well. But T25 vs T100 tubes for the same price is easy call. 

But, I would love to get one of these. They look great. I would have to shag that band and replace it with a NATO. Then you are all set.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

I've a Deep Blue DayNight Recon gen 2 with T100 and I don't see much difference comparing with my Luminox. Yes, it's brighter, but it isn't shocking.


----------



## StuGatz (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

I agree that the red trits will be an interesting switch. Can't wait for these to become available. We sponsored a group-buy when the Mil-G was introduced and just may be able to do so when the Red Alert T100 is available. 

I owned several early Luminox wrist watches and during SHOT Show, the tech at the Traser booth has been happy to service many Luminox wrist watches. On another note of comparison of the Traser v Luminox brand., when trit marked watches were first introduced to the U market, Luminox was the first BRAND sold in the US. However, those first wrist watches were actually made by the company associated to Mb Microtec H3 which s now Traser. "Luminox" had something of a monopoly for trit wrist watches until the terms of the contract expired and then Traser was introduced. 

In my humble opinion, the Traser line is somewhat better built and in the past, Luminox has offered more variety of styles.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Stu, thanks for that info. I didn't know all that. I knew Luminox was first on the US market. I also am aware of all the crazy stuff about Luminox & the alleged stories of them being a scam because they claim to be the US NAVY seals watch, and others claim they aren't. I guess, it was more of a potential false marketing thing. All that junk didn't stop me from owning a few and enjoying them. I beat pretty hard on them and never had anything more than replacing straps and batteries.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Would be interested in a group buy


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*



kj2 said:


> Would be interested in a group buy



yep me too.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Yes, a gb on this would be cool. 
BTW: I went to Tracer website. They have a lot more models than I previously knew. There are some really good looking ones there. I like that Extreme Sport Carbon Pro. That is neat.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*

If there will be a GB, shipping directly from factory (in Europe) would be great. Would save me import taxes.

Edit: although, they're in Switzerland, which isn't a EU country.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

kj2, I nominate you to head up that operation!  hehehehe


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*



Str8stroke said:


> kj2, I nominate you to head up that operation!  hehehehe



Could figure something out


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*

End of March now. Has it been released?


----------



## Skeeterg (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*

I love watches with tritium markers. I use to have 4 luminox Blackbird series watches,and it took me a few years to collect,and like an idiot I sold them. Oh I miss them.


----------



## kj2 (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Found this watch at a dealer here in the Netherlands. Price: €500. IMO that's too much for what you get.


----------



## kj2 (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

A dealer here says this watch is intended for the US market only.


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Just ordered mine. Dealer had 10% off the first purchase you made. Price was $608, less 10%, tax only in California and free shipping. I had some gift cards that I was able to buy their gift cards with and in the end cost me a little over $200. I got the rubber strap and ordered some Zulu/ nato straps.

i was told about 3 months ago that these would be available in November.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*



nfetterly said:


> Just ordered mine. Dealer had 10% off the first purchase you made. Price was $608, less 10%, tax only in California and free shipping. I had some gift cards that I was able to buy their gift cards with and in the end cost me a little over $200. I got the rubber strap and ordered some Zulu/ nato straps.
> 
> i was told about 3 months ago that these would be available in November.



Received, watch is great. All steel, no poly. Numbers on bezel are great. Have it on a black & grey striped zulu band with black rings.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Looking at the picture in post 1, I do not see the Tritium marker at the 12 o'clock position on the bezel. The bezel does rotate, right?

Bill


----------



## mcm308 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

Show more pictures! I've been wearing Luminox since day one. Currently have an 8362 chrono. I beat on it hard and no issues. I knew Luminox and Traser were tied in. I'd be interested in one of those. And yes, Nato straps are a must.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Looking at the picture in post 1, I do not see the Tritium marker at the 12 o'clock position on the bezel. The bezel does rotate, right?
> 
> Bill


The bezel rotates counter clockwise. The H3, 05, 10, 15, etc.. on the bezel glow in the dark. It's not made out of tritium vials like I've seen on some of the Ball watches, it's as if there is tritium underneath and it glows through the clear number, but not the black surround.

Sorry for iphone pics. Wasn't totally sold on the Nato strap & next week I cannot wear a full strap anyway, need to have it fall off if pins fail. Deep Blue mesh strap (too thin for the watch I think).

Sorry about the crap from excel below, I had something else on my clipboard when I hit paste the first time.

I have a luminox blackout watch (smaller one). I'll see if I can get some comparison pics later.





​ 




​


----------



## mcm308 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*

That's hot! I might have to get one. Just curious, why do you need the watch to fall off if a pin fails? That's a no no in my book. I don't want to take that chance of it falling off and I can't retrieve the watch back. For example, my 8362 came with a stainless band with friction pins. Over time, I have had a few loosen up and come out over time causing me to switch to the Nato strap. Sometimes if I am driving down the highway with my window down, ill hang my hand out the window. I don't need the watch falling off on a highway.. The only Stainless band I will wear is on my Marathon because it has screw pins.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the "Soldier watch"*



mcm308 said:


> Just curious, why do you need the watch to fall off if a pin fails?



Industrial sites with lots of rotating equipment - pulp & paper. No rings or jewellery, but some sites allow watches as long as if it gets caught there is a failure point other than my hand. I also keep my hands away from anything rotating. If I was to use any tools (I'm not field service) I would take off my watch anyway.


----------



## mcm308 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*



nfetterly said:


> Industrial sites with lots of rotating equipment - pulp & paper. No rings or jewellery, but some sites allow watches as long as if it gets caught there is a failure point other than my hand. I also keep my hands away from anything rotating. If I was to use any tools (I'm not field service) I would take off my watch anyway.


Ok gotcha. I don't wear my wedding band for similar reasons but my watch rarely comes off. JMO , i know the chances of getting a watch caught up in machinery like that is low however, if that chance was present, I have had my share, I would remove the watch for that particular operation. Pins are quite strong and if a watch did get caught up, it can not give out and cause serious damage. Sometimes it better to just pull it and pocket it but also have it more secure maybe when you need it more. I don't trust friction pins for anything.

Murphys law... when you need a pin to fail.. it won't.. lol


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Traser's NEW 2016 wristwatches - the Red Alert T100 and the &quot;Soldier watch&quot;*

Found (on that site named after a big river...) a "Super Oyster II" for Seiko by Miltat with PVD coating. Looks fantastic on the watch. Yeah I know, no pictures - it didn't happen.


----------

